# Unrooted ROM w/unlocked bootloader?



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

I have to go into the Verizon store yet again to replace a phone under warranty (random reboots, weird buttons) and I don't want to totally undo the root. Can I flash an unrooted 2.1 ROM and then bring in to the store, have them send me a new one, and reboot into recovery, restore backup? Or will I not be able to get into CWM form the bootloader?


----------



## PapaSmurf6768 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wait... You want to replace your phone but somehow keep root? If you're replacing the phone why does it matter? /confused

Sent via Tapatalk on my BAMFed out TBolt


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

PapaSmurf6768 said:


> Wait... You want to replace your phone but somehow keep root? If you're replacing the phone why does it matter? /confused
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk on my BAMFed out TBolt


Because I'm stuck for a week with the phone, or however long it takes Verizon to replace it.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

It takes Verizon a day to get you your new phone. Every replacement I have got. It was in my hand the next day.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> It takes Verizon a day to get you your new phone. Every replacement I have got. It was in my hand the next day.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Hmm, took 5 days this last time. On my third TBolt, maybe they'll offer me a Rezound? Gah.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

tekhna said:


> Hmm, took 5 days this last time. On my third TBolt, maybe they'll offer me a Rezound? Gah.


If it's your third thunderbolt I would push fit a different device this time

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

They ain't going to budge on a different phone after only 3. Everyone I seen that got replacements has been 5 or more.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

